# shed grow help



## ganjashroomz

Hey guys, I was wondering have any of yall grown in a outdoor shed before?
Its a huge shed so im only using part of it for the grow room and other for storage

I plan on setting up walls to have a Veg/mother room and small clone room and a flowering room.

I wanna use cfl's on the flower and maybe veg
and a 600 hps on the flowering

im making it light proof right now

Here are my questions
-It's not insulated should i do that?
-It doesn't have electricity and i was wondering how to get electricity to it
-Its not vented in any way and i was wondering exactly how to do that with ducts and fans
does this seem feasable?
also im getting a lock for it and if you guys have any suggestions on it, id love to hear


----------



## ston3pony

A couple things that occur to me is that sheds are generally dirty and dusty, you might have a real probably with bugs and mold. etc. You might want to completely clean it out and spray every square inch with bleach water and paint the inside.

Not being insulated I wonder if it is going to glow in the police helicopter's FLIR?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

ganjashroomz said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I was wondering have any of yall grown in a outdoor shed before?
> Its a huge shed so im only using part of it for the grow room and other for storage
> 
> I plan on setting up walls to have a Veg/mother room and small clone room and a flowering room.
> 
> I wanna use cfl's on the flower and maybe veg
> and a 600 hps on the flowering
> 
> im making it light proof right now
> 
> Here are my questions
> -It's not insulated should i do that?
> -It doesn't have electricity and i was wondering how to get electricity to it
> -Its not vented in any way and i was wondering exactly how to do that with ducts and fans
> does this seem feasable?
> also im getting a lock for it and if you guys have any suggestions on it, id love to hear



Wow, you really need to do some reading.  Do a search and see if you can find some grows done in outside sheds like you want.  Your area will have to be insulated.  You will need electricity.  What you have to do to get it there de3pends on your individual circumstances.  If you are not comfortable working with electricity, hire someone.  I would recommend at least a 20 amp dedicated circuit.  Make sure that the gauge wire is large enough for your run.  Your venting depends on your particular circumstances.  If you are in a cold climate, you will also need to heat your space during lights out.  Is this feasible?  Only you can answer that, but you will need to put a lot of work into this.


----------



## ganjashroomz

thanks for the replies guys.
Yea ive been reading non stop for the past week and i know its going to be a lot of work, but seriously when i can smoke again i refuse to smoke shwiggity and im not paying 350 dollars for an ounce of some dro when i know i can grow better. 

How much would a heater be? i am comfortable to do the electricity myself and i got a decent budget, im looking to spend like 1000-1600US$ but the cheper the better.

Its going to take a while because its packed in with a ton of junk  that i have to sort through and throw away and decide what im going to keep. 

Im going to spray the whole shed but i plan on building insulated walls and roof over the part im growing in.  My idea right now is just plywood then insulation then another piece of plywood (ive never done anything like this before, i am a quick learner though) 

The climate i live in is average of like 95 degrees during summer and like 50 during the winter. plus its humid as ****.

My plan for ventilation is cutting a hole in the bottom of the shed and using an inline fan in veg and flower room (with duct?) and cutting a hole at the top with an outline fan(with duct?)

will that ventilation be enough to cover smell or what is some other options.
Plus recently decided doing hydroplonics


----------



## ganjashroomz

never mind on using hydro ive heard it tastes better in soil and i don't care about how fast it is since most of its personal, i just want some tasty dank buds


----------



## gogreen

ducting is a little tricky, but can be done

www .youtube. com/watch?v=IUol-UEz9CQ

for insulation, the rolls of fiberglass pink stuff at hardware stores is not too espensive, try looking into that 


good luck!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

ganjashroomz said:
			
		

> never mind on using hydro ive heard it tastes better in soil and i don't care about how fast it is since most of its personal, i just want some tasty dank buds



I have to tell you that IMO this is one of those old wives tales.  I would bet that not 1 in 1000 people could tell you if something was grown in soil or hydro.  Tasty dank buds are the result of picking the right strain, giving your girls optimum growing conditions, and properly harvesting and curing.


----------



## pastor420

I concur with that THG.  The curing process is critical to taste regardless of growing method.


----------



## oolashi

Outdoor shed grow room:

If anything, make sure that the shed is well sealed against air leaks and pests.  Do not waste your time and money on insulation - the money is better spent on good seeds and electronics.

cfl's will work okay, but using cfl's is false economy. HID lights are so cheap now, so why waste all that time and money and effort on flourescents?

Electricity???  Dude, reliable electricity is very very very important.  Hire an electrician to run a line.  IF YOU DO NOT HAVE ELECTRICITY THEN YOU CANNOT HAVE A GROW ROOM.  Alternatively, you can take the roof off and install translucent plastic and create a green house.

Venting is not necessary.  This is because you are going to use carbon dioxide enhancement (don't want to vent off all the co2 after you built a co2 generator).  A co2 generator is simple and inexpensive and makes a huge difference in quality. 

 If you live in  a really cold climate, then you might want to use a cheap propane heater to warm the room and generate carbon dioxide - propane heaters generate a ssuperabundance of co2 which, of course, must be vented out doors.   Note: a slightly cold outdoor shed - 50 degrees is perfect - can be easily warmed by good strong grow lights.

The grow lights are going to overheat your shed in 95 degree weather.  There is nothing you can do about it. 

Don't waste your time trying to grow pot above 100 degrees - the yeilds are small and (I hear) youare likely to defeminize the plants and end up with a bunch of pollen producing males.

A well maintianed warm (80 - 90 degrees) grow room with intense light and co2 enhancement will efficiently produce an abundance of good frosty nugs.  Even if you can only grow for six months out of the year, with just one 600 watt HID, (if you do it right) you are going to get more buds then you can smoke. 

 Hydroponics are unnecessarily complex and expensive and vulnerable to mistakes.  Soil is much more forgiving.  If, for example, you let the hydro system get too cold for too long, you will cripple or kill your whole crop whereas a soil grow system would  likely allow many more healthy survivors of the cold snap (or drought).   I suggest that you grow in soil for at least tow years before you get involved in hydroponics.

Keep a low profile.  Try to keep you electrical use to less that 1500 watts per hour (

Best advice: get good seeds.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Build it and they will Grow


I been growing in My wood shed outback now for 5 years..Works great for me..I dont grow in summer as the Heat is too much..I insulated mine and Built 3 rooms inside:aok:   I use a cadet heater with built in thermastat..but The lights useually do the heating..As for the member that said dusty/bugs/ect...dont let that spoil your party...Ill be happy to help just give a shout

take care and be safe

:48:

heres a video h420p://www.4shared.com/video/LwDsFsYJ/DSCF6642.html

cange 420  to tt:ciao:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

LOL--this thread is 3 years old.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

amd Im still growing in My Shed


----------



## ArtVandolay

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> amd Im still growing in My Shed



:rofl: again.

I'm growing in an outside shed, too :hubba:  Just getting my first grow off the ground as we speak (so to speak)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:yay:

*Art*...Grow Babby Grow:lama:


----------

